
How Many Users Does G+ Have? Google Claims 170M. - jordhy
http://www.cnet.com/8301-30976_1-57412712-10348864/vic-gundotra-how-we-claim-170m-google-users-reporters-roundtable/
======
philiphodgen
If they're counting me as a user, they're overcounting by one.

Unless of course by "use" they mean "curse at the Google+ spam on the right
side of the screen when I look at my search results."

